# Piedmont Lake Catfish Tournament



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Piedmont Lake
Catfish Tournament​Saturday July 19th, 2008​Open to everyone
Registration begins at 7:00PM at the Marina
Tournament hours are 8:00PM Saturday to 8:00AM Sunday
2-person team event
Entry fee is $35.00 per team
Main Tournament is for Channel Catfish only/6-fish limit
Optional Flathead pot $5.00 per team
100% Payout to top 3 teams and Big Channel Cat
100% payout for flathead pot
Weigh-in begins at 8:00AM Sunday morning
For more information, Call Jeff at (330) 948-2018 or visit http://neocats.bravehost.com​


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder!


----------

